# So who went to S.E.A.S?



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

So anyone back from seas yet?

What was it like and how much did ya spend?

I'm looking in getting a T sometime in the near future...defo within the next couple of months (wanna get my research done :2thumb


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe its tomorrow mate


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I''ve just got to park the time machine.....


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> I believe its tomorrow mate


Phew.

Thought I'd overslept.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> I believe its tomorrow mate


Just thought that I'd slept through a whole day then...


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

lmao wot a muppet!!!! yeah tomorrows the 30th :lol2::lol2:

for some reason i thought it was saturday!! oh well wot you planning on getting if ya go?


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Phew.
> 
> Thought I'd overslept.





toro9186 said:


> Just thought that I'd slept through a whole day then...


heehee got a lil panic going on there......but my mistake :notworthy:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Ha Ha you moose


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

oliwilliams said:


> Ha Ha you moose


Yeah good start for getting into the spiders and inverts section of the forum eh :bash:


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't worry pal we all make mistakes was funny though :2thumb:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Such a legendary thread! :no1:


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Pincer said:


> Don't worry pal we all make mistakes was funny though :2thumb:





empirecook said:


> Such a legendary thread! :no1:


and this is no doubt how i'll be remembered :lol2:


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah mate but we won't tell anyone


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Not being dumb or anything im guessing the seas is a rep show? Where is it!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

had a slight panic attack then :devil:

it stands for South East Arachnid Show
its only inverts and its in kent ashford  at the international hotel 

Harry


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> had a slight panic attack then :devil:


glad my slightly stupid moment could be a part of that :lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

i was thinking i no i had a late night last night but i couldn't have slept all day could i ? :2thumb:

anyway you going to be there tomorow?


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

wish i could be, seeing as i'm gonna be gettin a T or 2 maybe 3 or 6 even lol

but cant get there....so maybe next time :2thumb:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

lol im like that aswell this time i have a list 
would be a shame to miss but theres allways next year?


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah hope so and by then at least i'll have started my T collection :2thumb:


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

So now i can bump this up and get away with it :lol2:

so as the title says and now i have the right day.......who all went and wot did ya get?

pics of the day there would be great too :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't have any pics but I went was realy good I got 5 acanthoscurria geniculata 1 acanthoscurria brockhursti 2 nandu chromatus.2 singapore blue slings 1 lamprpelma niggrium ,1 obt a king balloon 10 holothele incei 1 house of spiders tank and some dubias


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Don't have any pics but I went was realy good I got 5 acanthoscurria geniculata 1 acanthoscurria brockhursti 2 nandu chromatus.2 singapore blue slings 1 lamprpelma niggrium ,1 obt a *king balloon* 10 holothele incei 1 house of spiders tank and some dubias












How much was the king balloon???

:hmm:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Jiminy said:


> So now i can bump this up and get away with it :lol2:
> 
> :2thumb:


Crap, is it Monday already?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I got.........

7 x Avic juruensis
6 x H. maculosus
1x E olivacea
1 x G pulchripes
1 AF A geniculata (thanks Poxi she is huuuuuuuge)
3 x P rufilata
3 x P ornata
1 x P metallica

and a partridge in a pear tree.........


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Don't have any pics but I went was realy good I got 5 acanthoscurria geniculata 1 acanthoscurria brockhursti 2 nandu chromatus.2 singapore blue slings 1 lamprpelma niggrium ,1 obt a king balloon 10 holothele incei 1 house of spiders tank and some dubias





Lucky Eddie said:


> I got.........
> 
> 7 x Avic juruensis
> 6 x H. maculosus
> ...


Sounds like you guys had a good day! :2thumb:

Was there a lot there? and wot were the prices like? 

don't be shy lets see some pics of ya newbies oo:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

[
Only 22 quid its about 4 inch legspan I also got 4 ami sp Columbia I forgot. To mention it was real cheap show always are the spidersshop had p.antinous about 6 inch for 50 quid each




QUOTE=mcluskyisms;7702650][/B]3631634pEiutzEPol_ph.jpg]image

How much was the king balloon???

:hmm:[/QUOTE]


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*spent to much*

I got 
9x P.mertallica 4th instar
3x E Muriuus slings
5 x T. Blondi (true form) slings
3x Lampropelma Nigerrimum slings
1x M.lambertoni (adult female on the look out for a male
1x E. Cyahognathus (blue fang )adult female
7x Holothole Ince slings 
2x Holothole Ince adult male /female
3x M. Balfouri
1x B. Boehmei adult female
1x P. Miranda adult female 
4 x house of spider tanks 
1 imperial scorpion
loads of bark 
loads of plastic boxs
oh and an empty wallet well it is now


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Think I may have got a few too many, but oh well lol.

I now have:

1 T. elenae
2 T. gigas
2 T. violaceus
1 A. minatrix
4 H. incei
1 B. emilia
2 Caturimi argentinensis 

Thought it was a pretty good show tbh, don't think I left Michael Scheller's table lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

mickoh said:


> I got
> 9x P.mertallica 4th instar
> 3x E Muriuus slings
> 5 x T. Blondi (true form) slings
> ...


 
take it u didnt spend much then


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mickoh said:


> I got
> 9x P.mertallica 4th instar
> 3x E Muriuus slings
> 5 x T. Blondi (true form) slings
> ...


Ok what was the damage for all that?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok what was the damage for all that?


i reckon it was about a grand


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*just a bit*

oh and i forgot 1xcyclocosmia latusicosta


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> i reckon it was about a grand


I would say at least £1500 - £2000

9 X P mets must of been at least £600


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mickoh said:


> oh and i forgot 1xcyclocosmia latusicosta


And that's a £60 trapdoor......


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

mickoh said:


> I got
> 9x P.mertallica 4th instar
> 3x E Muriuus slings
> 5 x T. Blondi (true form) slings
> ...


nice...someones been saving :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I would say at least £1500 - £2000
> 
> 9 X P mets must of been at least £600


 
im pretty sure the lambertons were 140 and u could get 2 or 3 balfori from bugz uk i think for £120quid id imigine he got good deals spending what he did 
anyways let us no the price? im curious


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*prize for the one who gets the amount spot on*

1 free T for who gets it right


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

closest answer or exact 
£1236


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah for some reason lambertonis are expensive, and balfouris aren't cheap. Also an adult female blue fang? These things go for £20 as slings and take a very long time to get to adults so someone could command a decent price for one


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mickoh said:


> 1 free T for who gets it right


Can't you just gimme money?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

£1547 :2thumb:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*got to be exact*

good try but not right


jaykickboxer said:


> closest answer or exact
> £1236


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

mickoh said:


> 1 free T for who gets it right


£1100

If I win, I like mine with 2 sugars please: victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I just worked out who mickoh is.....


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

£999 said my other half


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*who*

dont tell me slings any day now lol



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I just worked out who mickoh is.....
> 
> image


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess between £1- £2000

Do i win?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

come on then tell us i reckon im pretty close 1300


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

£1248


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

mickoh said:


> 1 free T for who gets it right


oh this could be fun.......my first T comin up :lol2:



jaykickboxer said:


> id imigine he got good deals spending what he did


thats a good point tho...and seeing as i know nothing about prices of these yet, and going by possible lower prices i'd say.....£1175?


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*funny guy*

you are almost there mate but not close lol good game good game


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I guess between £1- £2000
> 
> Do i win?


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going to go with £850.


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*nope*

long way off sorry


Rosiemum said:


> I'm going to go with £850.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it higher or lower and how many goes do we get :lol2:


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

£1325


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

£1645 :whistling2:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

1520 :d


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*as many as you like*

cant give any more clues than this it was over £1,000


Jiminy said:


> Is it higher or lower and how many goes do we get :lol2:


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

mickoh said:


> cant give any more clues than this it was over £1,000


ok will stick with my first guess £1175 :2thumb:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*wrong mate*

will tell you asap if you are correct


Jiminy said:


> ok will stick with my first guess £1175 :2thumb:


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

bugger! :lol2:

£1445

Will need to see some pics, sounds like you've got a fairly large collection


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Fail thread.


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*lots of tarantulas*

going to spend some time this week and get some shots on have over 150 and breeding a few at the moment


Jiminy said:


> bugger! :lol2:
> 
> £1445
> 
> Will need to see some pics, sounds like you've got a fairly large collection


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

mickoh said:


> going to spend some time this week and get some shots on have over 150 and breeding a few at the moment


nice how long do they take to feed? or do you stagger feeding times?


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*hrs*

do different days but favoring the slings as they seem to have a proper rollaround with the crickets he he


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

:lol2: nice have seen a few vids of avic slings feeding when they jump or is the right phrase to use here "teleport" onto the cricket.

really good to watch :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We were there and brought a lot of stuff. Think my son really enjoyed himself lol hes absolutely knackered today bless him. We were helping Noel with his table of bits and bobs. Had a great day and came home with quite a few lmao. Thanks to Noel and Matt for helping us out a fair bit and providing the source of amusement for the day lmao.

Also would like to say a huge Thank You to Michael Scheller for the spiders and a friendly chat


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

well sounds like most had a good time and got a good few newbies for their collections :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jiminy said:


> well sounds like most had a good time and got a good few newbies for their collections :2thumb:


Lol a few. I doubled my collection lmao.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Lol a few. I doubled my collection lmao.


DOUBLED!! :lol2: how many do you have now?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jiminy said:


> DOUBLED!! :lol2: how many do you have now?


Just counted and we have about 66 lmao


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't go but i sold a few bits  I'm so glad it went so well for Alan and Becky. Love you guys xx


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

£1269?


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Shandy said:


> £1269?


:lol2: another guess matey?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Lol a few. I doubled my collection lmao.



Me too I've been keeping spiders about 8 months and I now got 45 about 12 are slings tho


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Me too I've been keeping spiders about 8 months and I now got 45 about 12 are slings tho


As sad as this is gonna sound but if you work that out you've been buying 1 or 2 every week since you started your collection :lol2:

addictive is it? :whistling2:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*warmer*

getting warmer


Shandy said:


> £1269?


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

mickoh said:


> getting warmer


ah warmer which way? :lol2:

.........erm.........£1320


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I'm gonna say,

£1432


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

So, who saw Vic Reeves at SEAS?


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> So, who saw Vic Reeves at SEAS?


As in shooting stars vic reeves? or just someone you know that happens to have the same name :lol2:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jiminy said:


> As in shooting stars vic reeves? or just someone you know that happens to have the same name :lol2:


as in proper Vic Reeves


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

£1300 dead on
Not being funny but I thought the prices were high?? I have stuff in the shop that was in some cases cheaper and in others the same


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I saw Vic Reeves wandering about...wasnt bothered as I cant stand the bloke :lol2:
Did you buy any new stock for the shop John?


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> as in proper Vic Reeves
> 
> 
> image


ah sweet how cool is that :lol2:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

apparently he collects scorpions ? thats what I've heard.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

rednbluelifer said:


> Yeah I saw Vic Reeves wandering about...wasnt bothered as I cant stand the bloke :lol2:
> Did you buy any new stock for the shop John?


Its Richard, Johns the not so good looking one,:lol2: I did buy a few spiderlings to grow on
Curlies
OBT's
Sun tigers
Salmon pinks.
As I said in the earlier post a lot of the things there were retail prices so for me to buy would be suicide! 
Was still a good show though, 
Well done to SEAS for putting it on.


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*unlucky*

not right mate but not a million miles away hope you get it right save me the postage money lol




rmy said:


> £1300 dead on
> Not being funny but I thought the prices were high?? I have stuff in the shop that was in some cases cheaper and in others the same


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

£1301:whistling2: This could go on a while
Are you coming in on saturday for our Rack building display?


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*yes mate*

yes mate will pop in and see how things are going


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

£1784


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry Richard, thought it was Johnno...and Im guessing £1348...no £1349.....no £1350......no Im sticking with the first one £1348 : victory:


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

rednbluelifer said:


> Im guessing £1348...no £1349.....no £1350......no Im sticking with the first one £1348 : victory:


£1345 :lol2:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*freezing cold with that one*

freezing cold with that amount lower is all i can say


My plague said:


> £1784


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*just got to say*

there is nothing like a tryer lol still not right
QUOTE=Jiminy;7709834]£1345 :lol2:[/QUOTE]


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

mickoh said:


> there is nothing like a tryer lol still not right
> QUOTE=Jiminy;7709834]£1345 :lol2:


:rotfl: £1328....final answer


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

mickoh said:


> freezing cold with that amount lower is all i can say


 £1365 or £1390


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

rmy said:


> £1300 dead on
> Not being funny but I thought the prices were high?? I have stuff in the shop that was in some cases cheaper and in others the same



Serioualy were were u looking it was real cheap! To be fair the only thing I see u advertise wad a 80 quid Singapore blue they were half that


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

It's obviously 1210 quid


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*not a bad figure*

not bad mate getting warmer:mf_dribble:
:mf_dribble:


jaykickboxer said:


> It's obviously 1210 quid


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

mickoh said:


> no
> 
> t bad mate getting warmer:mf_dribble:
> :mf_dribble:


As one been closest just give it to me 1200 what t u giving anyways


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> As one been closest just give it to me 1200 what t u giving anyways


nah......crap reason....he's got loads :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:

£1230


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

£1222........ it was a good day all round I was there all day with my other half who actully liked it:2thumb: bought way to much though!


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

£1199


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

1215 i win !


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Shandy said:


> 1215 i win !


 
You wish :lol2:

Still don't know what sp. of T the prize is yet :whistling2:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*whoever wins will be pleased*

whoever wins will be very pleased as its a free T. Will let the winner post what it is when they recive the prize:mf_dribble:


Jiminy said:


> You wish :lol2:
> 
> Still don't know what sp. of T the prize is yet :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

mickoh said:


> whoever wins will be very pleased as its a free T. Will let the winner post what it is when they recive the prize:mf_dribble:


£1212?? haha


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

mickoh said:


> whoever wins will be very pleased as its a free T. Will let the winner post what it is when they recive the prize:mf_dribble:


or 1218  :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

I really want this T haha *insert sob story*, I couldnt go to sea's  I couldnt get a lift


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im guna say £1,800 for the spider comp XD


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

£1271.50 

:d


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1272


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

ok ive got 3 guesses im not gonna say any more untill i find out they are all wrong


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Also i shall take this time to apologise for my son getting waaaay to excited when the raffle was being drawn and cheering every 2 minutes lmao. At least he won a vagans lmao.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Also i shall take this time to apologise for my son getting waaaay to excited when the raffle was being drawn and cheering every 2 minutes lmao. At least he won a vagans lmao.


:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:


Could hear him above everyone lmao


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*keep on trying*

i have not put any pence on the figure if it helps and its between £1,000 and £1,300 can give any more clues:lol2:


geckodelta said:


> ok ive got 3 guesses im not gonna say any more untill i find out they are all wrong


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1235?? haha


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

£1,150


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

£1.212 I say


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

£1986


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

mickoh said:


> i have not put any pence on the figure if it helps and its between £1,000 and £1,300 can give any more clues:lol2:





snowgoose said:


> £1986


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

£1235


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

rmy said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> £1235


i said 1235


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

rmy said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


lol, no idea where that came from, I'm sure I didn't type that. I meant

*£1186*


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> lol, no idea where that came from, I'm sure I didn't type that. I meant
> 
> *£1186*





ahh the bold style in which the number is written leads me to think it's important


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

is there a closing date on this as I can see this being the longest RFUK thread in history

£1245:whistling2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

MIck, have you told them the prize is your one legged pokie?


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

And there was me thinking we was all going for a one legged OBT

1220:whistling2:
Is this where we all get banned for bumping the thread?


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*hehe*

That would be cruel mate why did i not think of that:lol2:


Lucky Eddie said:


> MIck, have you told them the prize is your one legged pokie?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

gi us a rough idea say inbetween 1111 and 1200


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

WOW!! this is going on for a bit on :lol2:

£1245 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*no mate*

just goining to let it run Richard some people have been close and with it being between £1,000 and £1,300 i reckon it will be won soon:zzz:


rmy said:


> is there a closing date on this as I can see this being the longest RFUK thread in history
> 
> £1245:whistling2:


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

mickoh said:


> just goining to let it run Richard some people have been close and with it being between £1,000 and £1,300 i reckon it will be won soon:zzz:


does it have to be spot on or within a £5 or £10? :lol2:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*ok*

inbetween £1,000 and £1,300:gasp:


Shandy said:


> gi us a rough idea say inbetween 1111 and 1200


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*spot on mate*

got to be the correct amount :2thumb::no1::whistling2::mf_dribble:


Jiminy said:


> does it have to be spot on or within a £5 or £10? :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

haha 1245.50


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

1215 :whistling2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

1299.99


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*no pence lol*

hehe forget about the pence:gasp: just in pounds


Shandy said:


> haha 1245.50


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

£1270


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1295


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Er....1237:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1205


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

whu bin closest


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

£1001 £1002 £1003 £1004 £1005 £1006 £1007 £1008 £1009 £1010 £1011 £1012 £1013 £1014 £1015 £1016 £1017 £1018 £1019 £1020 £1021 £1022 £1023 £1024 £1025 £1026 £1027 £1028 £1029 £1030 £1031 £1032 £1033 £1034 £1035 £1036 £1037 £1038 £1039 £1040 £1041 £1042 £1043 £1044 £1045 £1046 £1047 £1048 £1049 £1050 £1051 £1052 £1053 £1054 £1055 £1056 £1057 £1058 £1059 £1060 £1061 £1062 £1063 £1064 £1065 £1066 £1067 £1068 £1069 £1070 £1071 £1072 £1073 £1074 £1075 £1076 £1077 £1078 £1079 £1080 £1081 £1082 £1083 £1084 £1085 £1086 £1087 £1088 £1089 £1090 £1091 £1092 £1093 £1094 £1095 £1096 £1097 £1098 £1099 £1100 £1101 £1102 £1103 £1104 £1105 £1106 £1107 £1108 £1109 £1110 £1111 £1112 £1113 £1114 £1115 £1116 £1117 £1118 £1119 £1120 £1121 £1122 £1123 £1124 £1125 £1126 £1127 £1128 £1129 £1130 £1131 £1132 £1133 £1134 £1135 £1136 £1137 £1138 £1139 £1140 £1141 £1142 £1143 £1144 £1145 £1146 £1147 £1148 £1149 £1150 £1151 £1152 £1153 £1154 £1155 £1156 £1157 £1158 £1159 £1160 £1161 £1162 £1163 £1164 £1165 £1166 £1167 £1168 £1169 £1170 £1171 £1172 £1173 £1174 £1175 £1176 £1177 £1178 £1179 £1180 £1181 £1182 £1183 £1184 £1185 £1186 £1187 £1188 £1189 £1190 £1191 £1192 £1193 £1194 £1195 £1196 £1197 £1198 £1199 £1200 £1201 £1202 £1203 £1204 £1205 £1206 £1207 £1208 £1209 £1210 £1211 £1212 £1213 £1214 £1215 £1216 £1217 £1218 £1219 £1220 £1221 £1222 £1223 £1224 £1225 £1226 £1227 £1228 £1229 £1230 £1231 £1232 £1233 £1234 £1235 £1236 £1237 £1238 £1239 £1240 £1241 £1242 £1243 £1244 £1245 £1246 £1247 £1248 £1249 £1250 £1251 £1252 £1253 £1254 £1255 £1256 £1257 £1258 £1259 £1260 £1261 £1262 £1263 £1264 £1265 £1266 £1267 £1268 £1269 £1270 £1271 £1272 £1273 £1274 £1275 £1276 £1277 £1278 £1279 £1280 £1281 £1282 £1283 £1284 £1285 £1286 £1287 £1288 £1289 £1290 £1291 £1292 £1293 £1294 £1295 £1296 £1297 £1298 £1299 £1300


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Mark75 said:


> £1001 £1002 £1003 £1004 £1005 £1006 £1007 £1008 £1009 £1010 £1011 £1012 £1013 £1014 £1015 £1016 £1017 £1018 £1019 £1020 £1021 £1022 £1023 £1024 £1025 £1026 £1027 £1028 £1029 £1030 £1031 £1032 £1033 £1034 £1035 £1036 £1037 £1038 £1039 £1040 £1041 £1042 £1043 £1044 £1045 £1046 £1047 £1048 £1049 £1050 £1051 £1052 £1053 £1054 £1055 £1056 £1057 £1058 £1059 £1060 £1061 £1062 £1063 £1064 £1065 £1066 £1067 £1068 £1069 £1070 £1071 £1072 £1073 £1074 £1075 £1076 £1077 £1078 £1079 £1080 £1081 £1082 £1083 £1084 £1085 £1086 £1087 £1088 £1089 £1090 £1091 £1092 £1093 £1094 £1095 £1096 £1097 £1098 £1099 £1100 £1101 £1102 £1103 £1104 £1105 £1106 £1107 £1108 £1109 £1110 £1111 £1112 £1113 £1114 £1115 £1116 £1117 £1118 £1119 £1120 £1121 £1122 £1123 £1124 £1125 £1126 £1127 £1128 £1129 £1130 £1131 £1132 £1133 £1134 £1135 £1136 £1137 £1138 £1139 £1140 £1141 £1142 £1143 £1144 £1145 £1146 £1147 £1148 £1149 £1150 £1151 £1152 £1153 £1154 £1155 £1156 £1157 £1158 £1159 £1160 £1161 £1162 £1163 £1164 £1165 £1166 £1167 £1168 £1169 £1170 £1171 £1172 £1173 £1174 £1175 £1176 £1177 £1178 £1179 £1180 £1181 £1182 £1183 £1184 £1185 £1186 £1187 £1188 £1189 £1190 £1191 £1192 £1193 £1194 £1195 £1196 £1197 £1198 £1199 £1200 £1201 £1202 £1203 £1204 £1205 £1206 £1207 £1208 £1209 £1210 £1211 £1212 £1213 £1214 £1215 £1216 £1217 £1218 £1219 £1220 £1221 £1222 £1223 £1224 £1225 £1226 £1227 £1228 £1229 £1230 £1231 £1232 £1233 £1234 £1235 £1236 £1237 £1238 £1239 £1240 £1241 £1242 £1243 £1244 £1245 £1246 £1247 £1248 £1249 £1250 £1251 £1252 £1253 £1254 £1255 £1256 £1257 £1258 £1259 £1260 £1261 £1262 £1263 £1264 £1265 £1266 £1267 £1268 £1269 £1270 £1271 £1272 £1273 £1274 £1275 £1276 £1277 £1278 £1279 £1280 £1281 £1282 £1283 £1284 £1285 £1286 £1287 £1288 £1289 £1290 £1291 £1292 £1293 £1294 £1295 £1296 £1297 £1298 £1299 £1300



Loki was just gonna do that: victory:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mark75 said:


> £1001 £1002 £1003 £1004 £1005 £1006 £1007 £1008 £1009 £1010 £1011 £1012 £1013 £1014 £1015 £1016 £1017 £1018 £1019 £1020 £1021 £1022 £1023 £1024 £1025 £1026 £1027 £1028 £1029 £1030 £1031 £1032 £1033 £1034 £1035 £1036 £1037 £1038 £1039 £1040 £1041 £1042 £1043 £1044 £1045 £1046 £1047 £1048 £1049 £1050 £1051 £1052 £1053 £1054 £1055 £1056 £1057 £1058 £1059 £1060 £1061 £1062 £1063 £1064 £1065 £1066 £1067 £1068 £1069 £1070 £1071 £1072 £1073 £1074 £1075 £1076 £1077 £1078 £1079 £1080 £1081 £1082 £1083 £1084 £1085 £1086 £1087 £1088 £1089 £1090 £1091 £1092 £1093 £1094 £1095 £1096 £1097 £1098 £1099 £1100 £1101 £1102 £1103 £1104 £1105 £1106 £1107 £1108 £1109 £1110 £1111 £1112 £1113 £1114 £1115 £1116 £1117 £1118 £1119 £1120 £1121 £1122 £1123 £1124 £1125 £1126 £1127 £1128 £1129 £1130 £1131 £1132 £1133 £1134 £1135 £1136 £1137 £1138 £1139 £1140 £1141 £1142 £1143 £1144 £1145 £1146 £1147 £1148 £1149 £1150 £1151 £1152 £1153 £1154 £1155 £1156 £1157 £1158 £1159 £1160 £1161 £1162 £1163 £1164 £1165 £1166 £1167 £1168 £1169 £1170 £1171 £1172 £1173 £1174 £1175 £1176 £1177 £1178 £1179 £1180 £1181 £1182 £1183 £1184 £1185 £1186 £1187 £1188 £1189 £1190 £1191 £1192 £1193 £1194 £1195 £1196 £1197 £1198 £1199 £1200 £1201 £1202 £1203 £1204 £1205 £1206 £1207 £1208 £1209 £1210 £1211 £1212 £1213 £1214 £1215 £1216 £1217 £1218 £1219 £1220 £1221 £1222 £1223 £1224 £1225 £1226 £1227 £1228 £1229 £1230 £1231 £1232 £1233 £1234 £1235 £1236 £1237 £1238 £1239 £1240 £1241 £1242 £1243 £1244 £1245 £1246 £1247 £1248 £1249 £1250 £1251 £1252 £1253 £1254 £1255 £1256 £1257 £1258 £1259 £1260 £1261 £1262 £1263 £1264 £1265 £1266 £1267 £1268 £1269 £1270 £1271 £1272 £1273 £1274 £1275 £1276 £1277 £1278 £1279 £1280 £1281 £1282 £1283 £1284 £1285 £1286 £1287 £1288 £1289 £1290 £1291 £1292 £1293 £1294 £1295 £1296 £1297 £1298 £1299 £1300


talking about effort 

:lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

lol i cnt count tht high


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> £1001 £1002 £1003 £1004 £1005 £1006 £1007 £1008 £1009 £1010 £1011 £1012 £1013 £1014 £1015 £1016 £1017 £1018 £1019 £1020 £1021 £1022 £1023 £1024 £1025 £1026 £1027 £1028 £1029 £1030 £1031 £1032 £1033 £1034 £1035 £1036 £1037 £1038 £1039 £1040 £1041 £1042 £1043 £1044 £1045 £1046 £1047 £1048 £1049 £1050 £1051 £1052 £1053 £1054 £1055 £1056 £1057 £1058 £1059 £1060 £1061 £1062 £1063 £1064 £1065 £1066 £1067 £1068 £1069 £1070 £1071 £1072 £1073 £1074 £1075 £1076 £1077 £1078 £1079 £1080 £1081 £1082 £1083 £1084 £1085 £1086 £1087 £1088 £1089 £1090 £1091 £1092 £1093 £1094 £1095 £1096 £1097 £1098 £1099 £1100 £1101 £1102 £1103 £1104 £1105 £1106 £1107 £1108 £1109 £1110 £1111 £1112 £1113 £1114 £1115 £1116 £1117 £1118 £1119 £1120 £1121 £1122 £1123 £1124 £1125 £1126 £1127 £1128 £1129 £1130 £1131 £1132 £1133 £1134 £1135 £1136 £1137 £1138 £1139 £1140 £1141 £1142 £1143 £1144 £1145 £1146 £1147 £1148 £1149 £1150 £1151 £1152 £1153 £1154 £1155 £1156 £1157 £1158 £1159 £1160 £1161 £1162 £1163 £1164 £1165 £1166 £1167 £1168 £1169 £1170 £1171 £1172 £1173 £1174 £1175 £1176 £1177 £1178 £1179 £1180 £1181 £1182 £1183 £1184 £1185 £1186 £1187 £1188 £1189 £1190 £1191 £1192 £1193 £1194 £1195 £1196 £1197 £1198 £1199 £1200 £1201 £1202 £1203 £1204 £1205 £1206 £1207 £1208 £1209 £1210 £1211 £1212 £1213 £1214 £1215 £1216 £1217 £1218 £1219 £1220 £1221 £1222 £1223 £1224 £1225 £1226 £1227 £1228 £1229 £1230 £1231 £1232 £1233 £1234 £1235 £1236 £1237 £1238 £1239 £1240 £1241 £1242 £1243 £1244 £1245 £1246 £1247 £1248 £1249 £1250 £1251 £1252 £1253 £1254 £1255 £1256 £1257 £1258 £1259 £1260 £1261 £1262 £1263 £1264 £1265 £1266 £1267 £1268 £1269 £1270 £1271 £1272 £1273 £1274 £1275 £1276 £1277 £1278 £1279 £1280 £1281 £1282 £1283 £1284 £1285 £1286 £1287 £1288 £1289 £1290 £1291 £1292 £1293 £1294 £1295 £1296 £1297 £1298 £1299 £1300


Im really hoping that doesnt count


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*he he*

it is defo in their i can see it sticking out:2thumb::lol2:


geckodelta said:


> Im really hoping that doesnt count


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1139


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1185


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1208


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

is it odd or even


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*all you have to do is pick one*

:lol2: the right one is in their lol



Mark75 said:


> £1001 £1002 £1003 £1004 £1005 £1006 £1007 £1008 £1009 £1010 £1011 £1012 £1013 £1014 £1015 £1016 £1017 £1018 £1019 £1020 £1021 £1022 £1023 £1024 £1025 £1026 £1027 £1028 £1029 £1030 £1031 £1032 £1033 £1034 £1035 £1036 £1037 £1038 £1039 £1040 £1041 £1042 £1043 £1044 £1045 £1046 £1047 £1048 £1049 £1050 £1051 £1052 £1053 £1054 £1055 £1056 £1057 £1058 £1059 £1060 £1061 £1062 £1063 £1064 £1065 £1066 £1067 £1068 £1069 £1070 £1071 £1072 £1073 £1074 £1075 £1076 £1077 £1078 £1079 £1080 £1081 £1082 £1083 £1084 £1085 £1086 £1087 £1088 £1089 £1090 £1091 £1092 £1093 £1094 £1095 £1096 £1097 £1098 £1099 £1100 £1101 £1102 £1103 £1104 £1105 £1106 £1107 £1108 £1109 £1110 £1111 £1112 £1113 £1114 £1115 £1116 £1117 £1118 £1119 £1120 £1121 £1122 £1123 £1124 £1125 £1126 £1127 £1128 £1129 £1130 £1131 £1132 £1133 £1134 £1135 £1136 £1137 £1138 £1139 £1140 £1141 £1142 £1143 £1144 £1145 £1146 £1147 £1148 £1149 £1150 £1151 £1152 £1153 £1154 £1155 £1156 £1157 £1158 £1159 £1160 £1161 £1162 £1163 £1164 £1165 £1166 £1167 £1168 £1169 £1170 £1171 £1172 £1173 £1174 £1175 £1176 £1177 £1178 £1179 £1180 £1181 £1182 £1183 £1184 £1185 £1186 £1187 £1188 £1189 £1190 £1191 £1192 £1193 £1194 £1195 £1196 £1197 £1198 £1199 £1200 £1201 £1202 £1203 £1204 £1205 £1206 £1207 £1208 £1209 £1210 £1211 £1212 £1213 £1214 £1215 £1216 £1217 £1218 £1219 £1220 £1221 £1222 £1223 £1224 £1225 £1226 £1227 £1228 £1229 £1230 £1231 £1232 £1233 £1234 £1235 £1236 £1237 £1238 £1239 £1240 £1241 £1242 £1243 £1244 £1245 £1246 £1247 £1248 £1249 £1250 £1251 £1252 £1253 £1254 £1255 £1256 £1257 £1258 £1259 £1260 £1261 £1262 £1263 £1264 £1265 £1266 £1267 £1268 £1269 £1270 £1271 £1272 £1273 £1274 £1275 £1276 £1277 £1278 £1279 £1280 £1281 £1282 £1283 £1284 £1285 £1286 £1287 £1288 £1289 £1290 £1291 £1292 £1293 £1294 £1295 £1296 £1297 £1298 £1299 £1300


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*both*

even and odd odd and even or even even and odd or even and even and so on :bash:


Shandy said:


> is it odd or even


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1217 £1218 £1219 £1220


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1206 £1207 £1208 £1209 £1210 £1211 £1212 £1213


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

mickoh said:


> 1 free T for who gets it right





mickoh said:


> :lol2: the right one is in their lol


So, you've changed the rules? Only 1 guess now?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1194 £1195 £1196 £1197 £1198 £1199 £1200


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*just for trying*

just for typing that lot i will send you something ifyou dont win lol and i am only doing that once people because it made me :lol2:


Mark75 said:


> So, you've changed the rules? Only 1 guess now?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

ahhh he gets something but not me, i bassicly donated ten of the pages to this thread :lol2:


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> ahhh he gets something but not me, i bassicly donated ten of the pages to this thread :lol2:


 :lol2: i started the thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:

£1190


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*Only 1 guess*

will only accept 1 guess at a time or it gets :blush:


geckodelta said:


> £1194 £1195 £1196 £1197 £1198 £1199 £1200


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1197


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

2552 even odd odd even


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1194


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1200


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1198


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

£1196


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

2233.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

if it's not them i give up


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

£1180........hmmm can't remember all the ones i've said so far :lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

people just using this to get post count up
nice1 mick lol


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

haha i am so not 



Shandy said:


> people just using this to get post count up
> nice1 mick lol


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

my last go 1275


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*dont give up*

dont give up i bet you have been doing the lotto for years:mf_dribble:


geckodelta said:


> if it's not them i give up


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nooo i still didnt get it? haha damn  was I close??


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Shandy said:


> my last go 1275


hehe pretty sure i said that one :Na_Na_Na_Na: or was it £1270 :lol2:

anywho £1160


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

mickoh said:


> just for typing that lot i will send you something ifyou dont win lol and i am only doing that once people because it made me :lol2:


Lol, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

errr 1186 :lol2: and 1284 from my girl friend


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

oh all the frantic guessing stopped? :lol2:

£1070 :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

not from me im just waiting to see if I got it right


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> not from me im just waiting to see if I got it right


think you get told right away if you do : victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

1264.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

damn it  errr 1190 or 1201


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> damn it  errr 1190 or 1201


hehe i know i defo done £1190 so you better go with £1201 :2thumb:

that'll prob be the winning amount knowing my luck lmao


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

hahaha 1201 then ahh if it is i'll errrrr eat my hat? haha


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

1111 or 1212


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

1222


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> 1111 or 1212


ave already done 1212  but not 1111 haha


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

rudy691 said:


> 1222


crap that sounds about right haah


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

£1155


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

I might aswell try 

ANYWAY what are we playing for ? as I cant be arsed to filck through the pages


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

rudy691 said:


> I might aswell try
> 
> ANYWAY what are we playing for ? as I cant be arsed to filck through the pages


No one know's :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Erm... 1156


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1203 lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

1204.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1231 haah


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

1232 :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

£1254


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> 1232 :whistling2:


haha damn  1198


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

1199 :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> 1199 :whistling2:


meh 1217


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

1218 :no1:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

haha 1221 :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

1222 :notworthy:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

ahhh haha i give up


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> ahhh haha i give up


Boring. :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

haha 1223


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> haha 1223


Yey! 1224 :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

hahaha 1225


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> hahaha 1225


1226 :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1127


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> 1127


1128 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1248


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> 1248


1247 ooo mixing it up a bit.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

might as well......

£1060


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> 1247 ooo mixing it up a bit.


haha yep  1171


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

ah heres a question!

Is it a round number ie £1020, £1280 etc etc or does it end with anything between 0 & 9 (£1222, £1159 etc etc)


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Jiminy said:


> ah heres a question!
> 
> Is it a round number ie £1020, £1280 etc etc or does it end with anything between 0 & 9 (£1222, £1159 etc etc)


X2 :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

1250


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*you are the winner yahoo*

:no1:[congratulations the total amount i spent was £1247.00 send me a pm with your address and your prize will be sent out well done and i am glad thats over:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

wait did i say that??


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*well done*

:no1: the amount was £1247 send me a pm with your address and i will post out your new t well done


vivalabam said:


> 1247 ooo mixing it up a bit.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> 1247 ooo mixing it up a bit.


No it was me, I think? :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mickoh said:


> :no1: the amount was £1247 send me a pm with your address and i will post out your new t well done


LOL! Wow this is awesome, thanks. ^_^ I'll send you a PM now.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

congrats luv


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :banghead::banghead::blowup:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

so what was the prize T then ?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

lol Mark said that earlier 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/642148-so-who-went-s-e-15.html#post7715072


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

my head has imploded mg:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> lol Mark said that earlier
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/642148-so-who-went-s-e-15.html#post7715072


:lol2:


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Wow this is awesome, thanks. ^_^ I'll send you a PM now.


:lol2: GRATS!!!



geckodelta said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :banghead::banghead::blowup:


and know how ya feel lmao


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> lol Mark said that earlier
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/642148-so-who-went-s-e-15.html#post7715072


That's cheating. :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

wait i might of aswell :L


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> That's cheating. :whistling2:


Why is it cheating lol he guessed right.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> That's cheating. :whistling2:


It's not cheating, it's just none of you thought of it before I did :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Were any rules laid down for this competition or was it simply first to type the amount ?


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

mickoh said:


> :no1: the amount was £1247 send me a pm with your address and i will post out your new t well done





rudy691 said:


> 1247 ooo mixing it up a bit.


awwwww thanks ! will send the PM now


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Why is it cheating lol he guessed right.


I was joking. :blush:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

i just scrolled through all pages to see if i said it and i didint so ima go cry in a corner


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rudy691 said:


> awwwww thanks ! will send the PM now


Now thats cheating lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> i just scrolled through all pages to see if i said it and i didint so ima go cry in a corner


Dont do that.

Send me 15 quid and I will send you a free T as well.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nah thanks


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Now thats cheating lol


:lol2: just a lil.....nicetry tho...

ello again sel : victory:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*hehe well done as well*

send me a pm Mark and as promised i will send you out a t still makes me :lol2:


Mark75 said:


> It's not cheating, it's just none of you thought of it before I did :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, it seems everyone had multiple guesses on multiple posts, so I just saved time by doing it all in 1 post :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jiminy said:


> :lol2: just a lil.....nicetry tho...
> 
> ello again sel : victory:


Hello you XD


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Dont do that.
> 
> Send me 15 quid and I will send you a free T as well.


:lol2: :roll2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

what was the T then??


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Now thats cheating lol


nah, it's called 'being creative'


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

anyways viva what was the T :lol2::lol2:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*next week*

[will send out to Viva next week (only time she is able to recive) and she has promised to reveal all then or do i start another compertion called name that t:lol2: well done for all who took part it was a harmless bit of fun and some were so close (richard rfk)


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

haha i said 1148


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

thats not close 

cbmark will be gutted - he said 1248


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

rudy691 said:


> thats not close
> 
> cbmark will be gutted - he said 1248


haha shh it was only one off


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> thats not close
> 
> cbmark will be gutted - he said 1248


yeah but he's gettin something too :2thumb:.

yeah start another one guess the T :lol2: 
the thread will go on!!!! :roll2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

hahaha im going albop


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*should i*

oh i am tempted to start another


Jiminy said:


> yeah but he's gettin something too :2thumb:.
> 
> yeah start another one guess the T :lol2:
> the thread will go on!!!! :roll2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

mickoh said:


> oh i am tempted to start another


haha are you saying that im wrong :lol2:


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Jiminy said:


> :lol2: i started the thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> £1190


You started the thread even before MIck had been to the bank pmsl


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

oh rmy I know your shop


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> oh rmy I know your shop


Have you ever been in or bought anything?
Mick do you need any vivs for all these new spiders?

OH and my guess for the name the T is T shirt!!!


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 27, 2010)

rmy said:


> You started the thread even before MIck had been to the bank pmsl


:lol2: yeah a lil error on my part...thought the show was on the saturday :banghead:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

probably  is it the one near barneherst station??


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

rmy said:


> Mick do you need any vivs for all these new spiders?


nice touch with the gentle advertisement


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> probably  is it the one near barneherst station??


:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
IN OTHER WORDS NO IT :censor: ISNT!!!!!


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> nice touch with the gentle advertisement


Ah you spotted that
Hope Mick has as well, lol


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

rmy said:


> :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
> IN OTHER WORDS NO IT :censor: ISNT!!!!!


haha sorry addresses confuse me... you will be glad to know ive never been to the one near barnehurst


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Come and see us we are much better :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

rmy said:


> Come and see us we are much better :whistling2:


haha I will have to... your only ten min's away will pop in tomorrow


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Make sure you bring your wallet!! lol


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

rmy said:


> Make sure you bring your wallet!! lol


haha do you sell live food??


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes and frozen as well, as well as vivs for spider :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

haha ahh dont need another one  but will come to you in the future :lol2: and do you stock turtle food??


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mickoh said:


> [will send out to Viva next week (only time she is able to recive) and she has promised to reveal all then or do i start another compertion called name that t:lol2: well done for all who took part it was a harmless bit of fun and some were so close (richard rfk)


Yeah I will make a post and add some pics when I receive the T.:flrt: Thanks to you for making the competition. :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i was £1.50 off lol


----------

